# Bangalows In Islamabad [PAKISTAN]



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

Share Pix of *Bangalows* in Islamabad!

Courtesy: Bangalows in Islamabad


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

*Location: I-8/4*


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

*Location: I.8/4*


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

*Location: I-8/4*

*Residence of Arch. Nasir Iqbal*


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

*Location: I-8/4*


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Abid Siddiqui (May 19, 2005)

goood gooood


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Beautiful!

Can't wait till I'm back.


----------



## Reaper-strain (Jul 26, 2007)

These are not bungalows, sorry.


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

*In our local defination we consider them bangalows! *


----------



## eribourb (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry but this pictures are not architecture´s photography.....

Are just construction....

Architecture is "another travel" :


----------

